# The Scottish Roll Wicking Technique!



## Alex (8/10/15)

*RiP Trippers does -* *The Scottish Roll Wicking Technique! *

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (8/10/15)

Thanks @Alex 
nice find

I like the way he credited that Scottish guy who made the first video

Lol, no wonder he was vaping zero mg juice while testing to see how many puffs he could get.

PS - for those interested, the "original" Scottish Roll technique thread on our forum is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits-scottish-roll.t14872/

PPS - @Alex I added Scottish Roll) at the end of the title of that thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chilli (8/10/15)

@Alex 
A W E S O M E !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/15)

So i thought i would give this method a try this morning. But instead of a dripper i used my favourite tank. The Zephyrus...

I did everything as in the video. 
peeled only the top layer off the cotton square
stretched it out till i could almost see through it.
cut off my guestimate of how much i would need.
rolled it up neatly and inserted into the coil.
next i did the trimming and wicking as i would normally with the zephyrus.

Impressions:
Initially i thought what a load of crap. The initial cotton taste you get with a new wick was more pronounced.
I gave it a fair chance. There was no burn taste or dry hit. Just a fresh cotton taste.
Gave it about 5 minutes of vaping.
Now im loving it. The wick has settled. the flavour is slightly better than before but still noticeably different.
Cloud production is more dense and not a hint of cotton taste.

In comparison tho the regular method i am certainly enjoying this style of preparing the wick. The juice i am using is about a week old so still needs real steeping but i would say if i was using a properly steeped juice then the flavour would be much better.

Unfortunately no pics. was rewicking at my desk this morning and needed a vape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (9/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> So i thought i would give this method a try this morning. But instead of a dripper i used my favourite tank. The Zephyrus...
> 
> I did everything as in the video.
> peeled only the top layer off the cotton square
> ...



You will soon discover that this becomes your default wicking method, thanks to /u/cheesebanana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/15)

Alex said:


> You will soon discover that this becomes your default wicking method, thanks to /u/cheesebanana.



loving the vape so far @Alex 
everytime i step outside and have a vape i notice something different. I noticed the vape is denser and that is something i enjoy as well.


----------



## moonunit (9/10/15)

Use a similar method for my tanks, instead of doing the whole pad of cotton, I cut a strip slightly wider than what I would normally use, then follow the same procedure of fluffing and pulling, gently roll up and rewick coils as I normally would depending on tank.

Find it more economical than fluffing a whole pad and not have anywhere to store the pad afterwards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (9/10/15)

I found that wicking the cotton bacon very tight in the coil does exactly the same as the scottish roll. Less work though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I found that wicking the cotton bacon very tight in the coil does exactly the same as the scottish roll. Less work though.


I came to the same conclusion. And I do not like the initial taste of Japanese cotton. The Cotton Bacon is neutral from the first toot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wazarmoto (10/10/15)

zadiac said:


> I found that wicking the cotton bacon very tight in the coil does exactly the same as the scottish roll. Less work though.



I decided to spread it out and roll it using the SW method. Works great. Faster and more flavoir

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

